# overflow design alternative to drilling



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey guys,

I've never seen this overflow design before and I think it's the most sensible design versus drilling (which has been known to cause cracks in tanks):



























and here's the owner's thread:
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2268587


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

ok sorry this is an old idea. herbie overflow it's called. But it's new to me!


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

It actually an external overflow. Best design if you have the room.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I think I would take my chances drilling the tank


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Bayinaung said:


> ok sorry this is an old idea. herbie overflow it's called. But it's new to me!


Actually Bayinaung, it's an external overflow that is set up as a Bean Animal, the 4th longer pipe is the return, it could be set up as a Herbie and use 2 of the pipes for returns.



deeznutz said:


> It actually an external overflow. Best design if you have the room.


totally agree, my new tank will have an external overflow - no 2 ways about it, it's a must have for me because of the maximum in tank real estate.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

I have a 100g we built sitting in my store with this exact design, works like a charm.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

OOh, Kien's tan. He used to have a hell of a collection of corals. Gorgeous tank it used to be.

There's also another design that apparently quite popular in South Africa called a slimline overflow - neat execution, but decidedly more "chunky" to set up than your basic drilled overflow or your c2c external boxes.

My only deal with the external boxes is seeing the silicone marks from sticking the box onto the glass....minor, but it always distracts me, unless they have a false black/blue acrylic back wall installed on top of the glass.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

advanced reef aquatics said:


> I have a 100g we built sitting in my store with this exact design, works like a charm.


will have to inspect that tank when I'm there


----------

